# GTX 970 Empfohlene Max Auflösung



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

*GTX 970 Empfohlene Max Auflösung*

Moi

ich wollte mir nen Monitor zulegen wie hoch ist die maximale auflösung die spielbar ist?????



Gruss IchDepp

P.S. Hatte da was mit 3840 x 2160 Pixeln angeschaut spielbar?


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2015)

ähm, das steht am Monitor eigentlich dran
Ansonsten kommt es immer auf Spiel an, denn Spiele wie Ark wird man kaum auf UHD laufen lassen können, selbst wenn der Monitor das hergeben würde
Allerdings gäbe es da noch das Konzept des Downsamplings, bei dem man ein Spiel wie Skyrim mit einer Höheren Auslösung rendern lässt, aber dann mit einer geringeren Auflösung ausgibt


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi

ich Zocke am TV z.Z. und bin drauf und dran mir nen neuen Monitor zu besoregen hab ein mit 3840 x 2160 Pixeln rausgesucht 
Wird das sinn machen 4K Monitor zu nehmen?


Gruss IchDepp


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2015)

kommt auf das spiel an.
in manchen spielen wird deine grafikkarte flüssige bildraten bei dieser auflösung liefern, in manchen nicht.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Moin,
Also wenn du in Zukunft mal aufrüsten willst (wovon ich mal ausgehe) könnte man schon zu nem UHD Monitor greifen, wenn du einen preiswerten bekommst.

Schau dir am besten das Bild vom Monitor an und kauf dir das wo du meinst das du dir das viele Jahre anschauen kannst. Ich habe schon wqhd Monitore gesehen die ein deutlich schlechteres Bild hatten als mein 1080p Monitor.

In der Regel sollten die UHD Monitore aber auch mit full HD oder WQHD klarkommen falls der 970 die puste aus geht.

Also mit dem Gedanken das du den Monitor viele Jahre Nutzen willst kannst du gerne zu UHD greifen, willst du sparen greif zu Full HD oder WQHD und arbeite mit dem downsampling Verfahren wie Enisra das schon angedeutet hat.

Viele liebe grüße 
Basti


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi

Hab mir den raus gesucht  Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Könnte man mit dem vernünftig zocken?

Gruss IchDepp


----------



## BiJay (12. September 2015)

4k Gaming ist momentan noch Luxus. Eine 970 reicht da nicht aus für aktuelle Spiele. WQHD ist da eher noch realistisch, die meisten spielen aber eigentlich immer noch auf FullHD.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Wie weit sitzt du von deinem Monitor denn entfernt? Bei normalem Abstand von 50cm - 100cm kommst du bei der Größe um UHD nicht rum sonst kannst du Pixel zählen. 

Greif lieber zu einem Monitor zw 27" - 32" da bekommst du auch bei full HD keinen Augenkrebs.

Die Reaktionszeit kommt mir auch recht lang vor falls dort Grau zu Grau gemessen wurde.
Wobei sowas auch immer auf einen selbst an kommt. Am besten du gehst in einen Laden und schaust dir unterschiedliche Modelle mal an. 

LG Basti


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2015)

IchDepp schrieb:


> Moi
> 
> Hab mir den raus gesucht  Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Könnte man mit dem vernünftig zocken?
> ...



Hier gibt's einen ausführlichen Test dazu: prad.de

_"Im Datenblatt wird eine GtG-Reaktionszeit  von 8,5 Millisekunden, mit aktivierter SmartResponse-Funktion gar von  3,5 Millisekunden angegeben. Der Philips besitzt vier Reglerpositionen  ("Aus", "Schnell", "Schneller" und "Am Schnellsten"). In der  Werkseinstellung ist die Option "Aus" aktiviert."_


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Naja das passt doch. 

Bleibt nurnoch die frage ob die Größe in Relation zum sitzabstand wirklich Sinn macht. 
Hätte der TE nen sli Verbund oder so dann würde ich fast sagen OK aber da Single GPU Lösungen momentan auch im high end Bereich nur gerade so in UHD spielbare Bilder liefern, mache Ich mir doch Gedanken ob die 970 da in einem Jahr in aktuellen AAA Titeln überhaupt noch was reißen kann. Also in 4k zumindest.
:/


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2015)

Klar, um für 4k auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, braucht man eigentlich zwei performante Grafikkarten. Grafisch weniger aufwendige und viele ältere Spiele dürften auch mit nur einer Karte laufen, viele aufwendigere von 2014 aber bereits nicht mehr.


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi

Der Monitor würde zwischen 1m bis 3m weg sein und wahrseinlich den TV ersetzen Games BF-4 BF-H Mad Max FarCry-4 GTA-V Thr Crew The Wichter-3 Batman Akrham Knight


Gruss IchDepp


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Interessant währe vielleicht noch zu wissen welche Spiele denn gespielt werden sollen?

Wenn du also viel Minesweeper und kein/kaum Crysis oder Asassins Creed spielen willst ist UHD kein Problem.
Andersrum sieht es aber leider finster aus.

Also entweder einen FullHD Monitor nehmen oder gleichzeitig die Grafikkarte updaten.

LG Basti


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

IchDepp schrieb:


> Moi
> 
> Der Monitor würde zwischen 1m bis 3m weg sein und wahrseinlich den TV ersetzen Games BF-4 BF-H Mad Max FarCry-4 GTA-V Thr Crew The Wichter-3 Batman Akrham Knight
> 
> ...



Dann kauf dir lieber einen WQHD Monitor und setz dich 1m davon weg. 
Sollten in der Größenordnung um 27" dann auch relativ günstig zu bekommen sein.

Kann leider im Moment nichts für dich raussuchen da ich auf der Arbeit bin 

Oder falls dir die Größe sehr wichtig ist, dann nimm mehr Geld in die Hand und kauf dir zwei gtx 980 und du hast wenigstens die Chance das die für 1 bis 2 Jahre in UHD brauchbare Bildraten liefern.

Ist halt alles eine Kosten/Nutzen Frage. 

LG Basti

PS: Es Gibt grundlegende Unterschiede zwischen Monitoren und Fernsehern.
Fürs Daddeln mit dem PC kann ein TV einen Monitor nicht ersetzen und ein TV Monitor kann einen TV zum Fernsehschauen nicht ersetzen.
Das Hängt mit Bildwiederholraten zusammen die beim TV durch Schwarzbilder erzeugt werden zusammen, wobei beim Filme schauen ein besseres Bild entsteht und ein Monitor dafür keine sog. Inputlags hat.
Ist ja auch nicht umsonst so das es Monitore und Fernsehgeräte gibt.


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2015)

Wobei der Monitor natürlich viel besser skaliert als einer mit TN-Panel. Laut prad.de trifft das zumindest auf die gängigen 16:9 Monitorauflösungen zu, andere wie z.B. typische Notebookauflösungen sehen wohl weniger gut aus. Aber wenn er gut bis sehr gut auf 1920x1080 skaliert, ist das doch prima.
Sehr gross ist er natürlich, für den Schreibtisch IMHO deutlich _zu_ gross. Als Ersatz für den Fernseher, also z.B. auf einem TV-Möbel, sieht es natürlich anders aus. Ich zocke mittlerweile sogar grösstenteils auf dem Fernseher, da wird mir mein 46''er aus fast 3m Entfernung (Augenabstand, sitzend auf Sofa) allerdings langsam zu klein. 

Edit: Das stimmt, ein Monitor und ein TV unterscheiden sich in gewissen Dingen ziemlich stark. Für _sehr_ schnelle Spiele wird mein TV eher weniger geeignet sein, die spiele ich aber eigentlich nie. Mein TV hat zum Glück auch einen PC Modus, da werden die aufwendigen Zwischenbildberechnungen und andere Bildverbesserer abgeschaltet.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Aber wenn er gut bis sehr gut auf 1920x1080 skaliert, ist das doch prima.



da muss ja eigentlich nix skaliert werden.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Wobei der Monitor natürlich viel besser skaliert als einer mit TN-Panel. Laut prad.de trifft das zumindest auf die gängigen 16:9 Monitorauflösungen zu, andere wie z.B. typische Notebookauflösungen sehen wohl weniger gut aus. Aber wenn er gut bis sehr gut auf 1920x1080 skaliert, ist das doch prima.
> Sehr gross ist er natürlich, für den Schreibtisch IMHO deutlich _zu_ gross. Als Ersatz für den Fernseher, also z.B. auf einem TV-Möbel, sieht es natürlich anders aus. Ich zocke mittlerweile sogar grösstenteils auf dem Fernseher, da wird mir mein 46''er aus fast 3m Entfernung (Augenabstand, sitzend auf Sofa) allerdings langsam zu klein.



Stört dich da der Input lag nicht? 
Ich habe einen kleinen Mediapc am TV und selbst da nervt mich das irgendwie schon 
Oder spielst du lieber mit einem Gamepad?

Aber recht hast du, bei 3m werden 46" schon recht klein aber ich kenne auch wenige die einen so großen Schreibtisch haben. 

Und einen Monitor als TV Ersatz würde ich aber trotzdem noch nicht Empfehlen. Vielleicht ist die Technik irgendwann so weit das beide Lager gut bedient werden aber Momentan ist mein "alter" Sony LED noch besser im Bereich Filme als jeder Monitor den ich gesehen habe.


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi

Stehen wird der auf nem Schreibtisch der schon 90cm Tief ist
6 Zoll würde ich schon an Nagel hängen 


Gruss IchDepp

P.S. Ich Spiele beides meist mit tastatur und Maus


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2015)

Das Input Lag ist im PC Modus für mich tatsächlich kaum spürbar. _Mit_ den Bildverbesserern sieht das allerdings _völlig_ anders aus.
Ich spiele vieles mit Gamepad aber nicht alles. Für "Fallout 4" werde ich mir noch eine Lösung überlegen müssen, evtl. so wie es z.B. die RocketBeans machen (Brettchen auf den Schoss legen, drahtlose Tastatur und Maus dazu). Point and click Adventures spiele ich momentan mit meiner normalen Maus und einer USB-Verlängerung. Das geht, solange ich die Tastatur nicht brauche.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

IchDepp schrieb:


> Moi
> 
> Stehen wird der auf nem Schreibtisch der schon 90cm Tief ist
> 6 Zoll würde ich schon an Nagel hängen
> ...



Also um mal ein Eigene Erfahrungen zu schildern. ich habe auch einen 90cm Schreibtisch. 
Ich Habe einen 27" FullHD Monitor darauf. Reicht völlig aus.
ICh muss aber sagen 32" oder so etwas währen für FullHD bei der Entfernung zu viel. Im Bereich WQHD oder UHD aber die perfekte Größe. Genau so groß das du den Kopf nicht bewegen musst aber Trotzdem fast alles andere ausgeblendet wird ^.^.

Aber 40" bei der Entfernung und dann das Risiko das die Spiele in UHD nicht vernünftig laufen würde ICH in keinem Fall Empfehlen. 

Aber falls du dich doch für diese Lösung entscheiden solltest würde ich deine Erfahrungswerte gerne hören. 

LG 
Basti


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi

hab den noch ASUS PB328Q, 32" (90LM01A0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wird immer anders angegebeen mal mit 4 - 6 ms reaktonszeit


Gruss IchDepp


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Das sieht doch schonmal vernünftiger aus.

Nimm dir die Reaktionszeiten nicht so ganz zu Herzen. Die Angaben sind meist eh recht schwammig und nicht so ganz eindeutig. In diesem Bereich wirst du aber kaum Unterschiede (wenn überhaupt) bemerken.

Wie das allerdings mit dem VA Panel beim spielen aussieht, da sollte sich jemand melden der sich in dem Bereich besser aus kennt. 

Ich habe mir immer als Brücke genommen:

TN: Schnell aber nicht so gute Bildqualität und Blickwinkelstabilität 

IPS: Relativ schnell und recht gute Bildqualität ubd Blickwinkelstabilität

VA: Relativ Langsam aber sehr guten Bild.

Aufgrund dessen habe ich mich immer für IPS entschieden da sie einen guten Kompromiss bilden.

Falls ich hier Mist erzähle korrigiert mich bitte !

Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich neulich nen neuen Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung gekauft der ihn wirklich sehr gut gefällt. Er hatte vorher einen Asus da den er wieder zurückgeschickt hat weil der ihm nicht so toll gefallen hatte. 
Ich finde mal raus wasn genau das für einer ist.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. September 2015)

Hier mal der Monitor:

http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2715H-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00PRCRWRU

Ist zwar "nur" ein  27" aber evtl nen Blick wert. 

LG Basti


----------



## IchDepp (12. September 2015)

Moi 

ich hab den bei redcoon gefunden da wird der als IPS angegeben auf der Games Hardeware als VA


Gruss IchDepp

P.S. Laut ASUS HP ist es ein VA erledigt


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

Also ich würde dir Empfehlen in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und dir 3infsch mal unterschiedliche Dinge zeigen zu lassen. 
Das geht in dieser Internet Welt leider verloren. 
Es gibt Läden die anbieten sich unterschiedliche Dinge einfach mal anzusehen, Auszuprobieren und die Unterschiede direkt vor sich zu haben. Wenn du persönlich dann etwas für DICH gefunden hast, dann ist doch alles super 

LG
Basti


----------

